# Big Electric Cat (fOXX Tone Machine)



## Dali (Apr 4, 2020)

It was used on the song Big Electric Cat by Adrian Belew on his first solo album in 1982, hence the name of the pedal.

Youtube link after the pictures.

Love the octave UP and the harsh fuzz that results.


----------



## Barry (Apr 4, 2020)

Love the Graphics, great looking buld


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 4, 2020)

Good looking build ! Are the graphics tayda uv printing? I gotta build one of those someday. Always a sucker for octave fuzzs


----------



## Dali (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Good looking build ! Are the graphics tayda uv printing? I gotta build one of those someday. Always a sucker for octave fuzzs



Nope, just your normal waterslide decal.

Adrian posted few months ago about fOXX Tone Machine and I had to build one! 

Even the setting itself is there (Psychotic Distraction became Big Electric Cat): 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/AdrianBelew/posts/10151319024559995


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 4, 2020)

Big Electric Cat...Big Electric Cat

Electroltytic Cap...Electroltytic Cap


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2020)

Beautiful, and thanks for the Adrian Belew links.  I saw him with King Crimson (Fripp, Belew, Levin & Bruford) at the Whiskey in LA back in the stone age.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 5, 2020)

Awesome build Dali !

Mike


----------



## Dali (Apr 5, 2020)

Bragging time... Adrian just asked me for a demo ! I played few times with him (Bowie's Heroes, Zappa's City Of Tiny Lights)


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 5, 2020)

Dali said:


> Bragging time... Adrian just asked me for a demo ! I played few times with him (Bowie's Heroes, Zappa's City Of Tiny Lights)
> 
> View attachment 3857


That’s super cool! I listened to Adrian’s solo albums quite a bit in my youth.
At least twice a year either my wife or I will inexplicably walk around the house singing “Big Electric Cat” and driving our kids up a wall.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 5, 2020)

I also saw Belew play with Bowie in 1978 at the Forum in LA.  It all comes back to me now...


----------



## Dali (Apr 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I also saw Belew play with Bowie in 1978 at the Forum in LA.  It all comes back to me now...


I was too young for that but saw Ade with Bowie in 1990. Man I wish I was already friend with him at the time.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 6, 2020)

Dali said:


> I was too young for that but saw Ade with Bowie in 1990. Man I wish I was already friend with him at the time.



Sadly, I never got to see Bowie live. But please tell Mr. Belew I said hello!


----------

